# looking for long term rental



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

hi all, am looking for a quinta somewhere inland around the portimao area, 2/3 bed unfurnished, to rent from the 1st of feb 2010, for longterm, preferably with a garden if anyone knows of one. 
thanks in advance. :ranger:


----------

